# The Calm Before The Storm



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

11-30-11, 4:30am

Alarm buzzes, and I roll out of bed. On a normal day I would have hit snooze at least 5 times before my 4 year old wakes me. After a quick shower, I dress in my Kings Camo Desert Sage, throw on my boots and gators. A quick recap of my gear and its in the truck. A kiss for the wife and Im out the door by 5:15am.

Not the first time hunting yotes, but the first by myself. I had it a few stands earlier in the week with my father and came home empty. It was going to snow the next few days, and I was itching to get out before the storm hit.

7:30am

About 100yards from the gate to the property, a big yote busts out of the sage brush at the fence line. I drive down, get inside the gate and try to call him over. After a half hour, its a no go. I pick up and move up the hills to find a new stand. Second stand is also a bust.

9:15am

I hit the 3rd stand with high confidence, even with my lack of skill in predator hunting. I just felt there were yotes here. Wind is calm, 5-10mph maybe, SSW, perfect backdrop. Quiet. First call out of the spitfire is the jack in distress. After the call, its perfect. I think to myself, "Im hunting the calm before the storm".

Nothing. Hit the same call for a little longer. Still quiet. No visual on anything. I feel them there somewhere.

Out of nowhere, I hear something running through the sage brush. I catch a small glimpse of a fast mover. I re-position carefully, quietly. I see her, 125yards and moving fast. I get set, giver her a bark at 75yards, boom. Yote down.

Savage .243 Win w/ DOA 250 3-9x40









Had her at the truck by 9:45am.

Sorry for the long story







It was such an amazing day. My dad and I had called a few yotes in earlier in the week and choked. So this was so awesome and I cant wait to get back out!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good job on dust'in the yote McYote.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on a great hunt.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanx guys. I posted the pic in the Colorado Competition post, but I figure i should post the story


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The post above---I don't know why it does that?

Anyway---I was try'in to ask ya if you skinned her and put her up?.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

catcapper said:


> The post above---I don't know why it does that?
> 
> Anyway---I was try'in to ask ya if you skinned her and put her up?.


Well, being new, forgetting my nice skining knife, i tried. I got about 3/4 of it. Next time will be much better.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Coyote hides com'in out of Colorado are gonna fetch a nice penny this year.

Once this storm blows outta here the hunt'in should be pretty good. Multiple stands on these dumb (lol.) western coyotes pays off if a guy sticks with it.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

catcapper said:


> Coyote hides com'in out of Colorado are gonna fetch a nice penny this year.
> 
> Once this storm blows outta here the hunt'in should be pretty good. Multiple stands on these dumb (lol.) western coyotes pays off if a guy sticks with it.


I hear ya. I almost went on Saturay, but Im glad I didnt. Thinking about going Thursday or Friday.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I headed out Saturday about 10:00 a.m. when the clouds started to brake up a bit to a spot I've been runn'in across a lion the last few months. Had 8 inches of snow on the ground here so I figured I'd go see if I could call him in for a shot. Yeah---right--- I got over to the canyon he hangs around and theres a foot and a half of snow and its 12* degrees. Ha---it was a nice ride though.lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I headed out Saturday about 10:00 a.m. when the clouds started to brake up a bit to a spot I've been runn'in across a lion the last few months. Had 8 inches of snow on the ground here so I figured I'd go see if I could call him in for a shot. Yeah---right--- I got over to the canyon he hangs around and theres a foot and a half of snow and its 12* degrees. Ha---it was a nice ride though.lol.


 Better dig out the snowshoes Cat!!!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Dang--- this post is almost turn'in into a chat board.lol.

Its got a ways to go before I strap on the snowshoes.lol.---but I can see them sitt'in in the corner from where I'm sitt'in.lol. A fella's got to be tuff to live up here in these Rocky Mountains.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

I go out east a lot and didnt want to deal with the roads mostly. That and 20 degrees with 18mph winds. No thanx.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That wind is a pain. Are you hunt'in open prairie or brushed up draws? I did some Coyote kill'in east of Sterling a couple of years ago for an outfit, and I didn't have a hard time find'in them. That country is loaded with critters.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats on the hunt, and I really like the story. Pics only tell 1/2.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats McYote, Nice write up. Thanks for posting the pic too.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

catcapper said:


> That wind is a pain. Are you hunt'in open prairie or brushed up draws? I did some Coyote kill'in east of Sterling a couple of years ago for an outfit, and I didn't have a hard time find'in them. That country is loaded with critters.


Half and Half. Lots of sage brush areas. Couple of STL's close to home as well. So far, Its been easy finding them. I know my luck will run out soon enough.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice sir. Congrats.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Weather is looking good for Friday so far. However this is Colorado and Ive seen it go from 60 and sunny to 20 and snowing in a matter of hours.

Looks like Ill have to have a great hunt to 1 up this one


----------

